# Ipod Touch 2 ne s'allume plus après une restauration



## Dclick (18 Décembre 2008)

Bonjour à tous,

Voilà hier j'ai acheter mon premier Ipod. Le Touch 2 à 16Go. Tout heureux ce matin je tente de le faire se connecter à ma Livebox mais sans succès. Un ami m'a dit qu'il avait branché le siens (Touch 1) sur Itune pour faire une mise à jour et que ça avait marché. J'ai tenté la même chose mais sans succès. J'ai donc voulu faire une restauration pour le remettre à zéros en pensant qu'il y avait peut être de mauvais réglages. Itune lance donc le téléchargement de la mise à jour de l'Itouch qui fait env 200Mo. Il commence à l'installer sur l'Itouch qui se met lui aussi du coup à l'installer (logo de la pomme avec une barre de progression). Sur l'écran de l'ordinateur la barre de progression avance plus vite que celle de l'Itouch. Mais au bout d'un moment Itune me dit qu'il y a eu une erreur et qu'il n'a pas pu terminer l'installation. L'Itouch c'est alors éteind. J'ai voulu le rallumer mais depuis plus rien.

Je dois avouer que je suis totalement paniqué là  je l'ai acheté hier et il ne fonctionne déjà plus 

Si quelqu'un pouvait me dire au moins comment le rallumer ce serai un bon début.

Merci d'avance et bonne journée.


----------



## itako (18 Décembre 2008)

Tu avais appuyé sur le bouton association de la livebox avant de le connecter?

en le rebranchant sur un ordi? en faisant un hard reset?


----------



## Dclick (18 Décembre 2008)

itako a dit:


> Tu avais appuyé sur le bouton association de la livebox avant de le connecter?
> 
> en le rebranchant sur un ordi? en faisant un hard reset?



Oui j'ai essayé avec le bouton d'association mais également en ajoutant moi même l'adresse MAC.

Sinon pour le moment comme je le dis le problème principal reste qu'il ne s'allume plus du tout. J'ai essayé en appuyant sur le bouton power et sur le carré en bas en même temps pendant un certain temps mais ça ne fait rien. Si il est relié au PC quand je fais ça et bien j'entends lors de la manip qu'un périph est déco.

Je ne sais pas quoi faire là


----------



## CBi (18 Décembre 2008)

tu peux essayer de le brancher sur ton mac, itunes allumé, puis appuyer sur les touches on et home vraiment longtemps. Il devrait se relancer.


----------



## Gaigo (18 Décembre 2008)

Sinon au pire des cas, tu le ramènes au magasins pour te le faire échanger grâce à ta garantie que tu as eu.


----------



## VFred (18 Décembre 2008)

As-tu vérifié que l'iPod recharge bien via l'USB ?


----------



## Dclick (18 Décembre 2008)

CBi a dit:


> tu peux essayer de le brancher sur ton mac, itunes allumé, puis appuyer sur les touches on et home vraiment longtemps. Il devrait se relancer.



Je vais tester ça. Enfin j'ai un PC mais ça doit bien être pareil je pense non ?



Gaigo a dit:


> Sinon au pire des cas, tu le ramènes au magasins pour te le faire échanger grâce à ta garantie que tu as eu.



Je l'ai acheté hier mais les papiers ne sont pas encore envoyés je crois. Enfin si il faut en passer par là je le ferai mais c'est vrai que c'est bien embêtant 



VFred a dit:


> As-tu vérifié que l'iPod recharge bien via l'USB ?



Et bien hier et ce matin lorsqu'il fonctionnait, il se chargeait bien par USB.


----------



## Dclick (18 Décembre 2008)

Bon j'ai du "nouveau"

J'ai réinstallé Itune et là lorsque je fais la manip en appuyant sur power et le bouton en bas en même temps Itune me donne le message suivant : ITunes a détecté un Ipod en mode récupération. Vous devez restaurer cet Ipod afin qu'il puisse être utilisé aev iTunes.

J'appuie alors sur Ok et je clic ensuite sur Restaurer mais j'ai le message suivant : Le logiciel de cet Ipod n'est pas disponible pour l'instant. Assurez-vous d'avoir la dernière version d'Itunes avant d'essayer à nouveau.

Je suis sur que j'ai la dernière version d'iTune. Quand je regarde ce qu'il y a d'écrit à côté de l'image de mon Ipod dans Itune (vous savez, le Résumé,) j'ai Nom : Ipod. Capacité : N/D, N° de Série : N/D

Je ne sais pas encore ce qu'il faut que je fasse :s

*Edit : Problème résolu. J'ai réussi à télécharger le dernier firmware et à le réinstaller cette fois ci avec succès. On peut donc fermer ce sujet. Merci de vos réponses.*


----------

